# Fa lalala



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmaaaaahhhhggggg!!!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL
I always wanted to do an animatronic Christmas tree that would lunge at people with little Gremlin arms reaching out.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Too funny!! Love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's great!!!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I decided to answer a few questions here rather than posing individually....

Yes, that is my living room.

No, it will not be our full time Christmas tree. Melissa wants a real tree, and the cats hate this one. But hopefully it will keep them out of the real one.

No, my house is not plumbed for air. But I am really thinking about doing just that.

Yes, this prop will become eventually part of our product line, as well as the many other animated plants we build.

No, it is not a high volume draw. In this video it is operating on about 10 psi.

Yes, it is made with an old artificial Christmas tree. The wire branches are welded to the mechanism.

Thank you for all the positive comments, both on and off the message board.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That's the best! LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Santa has a surprise under (or in) the tree this year.


----------

